# So many saws so little money!



## woodbug (May 21, 2006)

Hello All,
I am preparing to purchase a chainsaw and milling attachment. I already have some trees lined up to fall and then mill. Most are 18" up to 24" DBH. I'm having trouble deciding on which Husky saw to purchase. I'm planning on spending no more than $600 total for both. Can anyone advise what saw would get me the most bang for my buck?
Thanks


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (May 22, 2006)

Are you looking to buy a new saw and mill or you willing to buy used/ build one? You may have a hard time finding a new setup that will perform adequately on that budget. I'm not familiar with Husky models but a 60+cc class saw would be bare minimum as you would need a 28" bar (working length) for a 24" log. However, you could get buy with a smaller bar with the proper milling technique.
That all depends on your needs. Keep in mind the mill attachment uses as much as 8" of the total bar length.

If you are handy with a welder, you can save a lot of $$ or increase your capability for the same $$. There are a lot of threads that show good pictures of home made and factory rigs that can give you ideas.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## carvinmark (May 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome.You would need to consider used stuff in order to end up with enough power.I have run a 385,046,056,066,and currently have a 395xp on my mill.I mill a lot of wood and I would like more power.Believe me,you can become very discouraged at milling with an under powered saw,you can't push them very hard or they stall.Ma-by you could check out one in person,hate to spend money twice(or more in my case).With a good strong set up you will love milling.Good luck.
I still have all these saws except the 385 and NO,their not for sale as I use them in my business.


----------



## woodbug (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I would like to buy a used saw if possible just to save money, but I've been burnt before by used tools so I'm cautious about going there. Any reliable used sellers on line? I may look into getting a local welder to price the job for the mill. I would wait to save more money, but the trees need to be removed before July.


----------



## oldsaw (May 22, 2006)

I'd probably open up my search a bit for a saw. Find a Husky 385/395/288, or a Stihl 066. I got my 066 for $400, paid $129 for my Alaskan at Harbor Freight (36") online, bought two chains from Bailey's, and my aux oiler right from Granberg. About $650 total. You could make your own mill, and oiler to save some money. Under $600 can be done, but you will have to be careful with the saw you get.

Now, in reality, I paid for the whole setup with my first batch of trees @ $2/bdft estimated cost for oak and walnut.

Think long term, if you can up your whole budget another $100-200, you can really be in business with 3-4 chains and a near neverending supply of lumber.

Mark


----------



## clearance (May 22, 2006)

There are people on this site who sell used saws, post something like "wanted, big saw for milling". There is no replacement for displacement, any Stihl or Husky over 80cc in good shape will work.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (May 22, 2006)

I've picked up several saws from Ebay with good luck. My best purchase was my 084 for 500 bucks. It just needed a few minor parts but it fired and ran on the first pull (no $h!+). You must be patient when looking for a deal. Good luck.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (May 22, 2006)

woodbug said:


> Hello All,
> I am preparing to purchase a chainsaw and milling attachment. I already have some trees lined up to fall and then mill. Most are 18" up to 24" DBH. I'm having trouble deciding on which Husky saw to purchase. I'm planning on spending no more than $600 total for both. Can anyone advise what saw would get me the most bang for my buck?
> Thanks


 

Just curious, why are you limiting yourself to Husky?


----------



## Finnbear (May 22, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Just curious, why are you limiting yourself to Husky?



My thoughts exactly. I'd probably look for an 066 Stihl since they are fairly common. An 064 , 084, or 088 would be fine also.
Finnbear


----------



## woodbug (May 22, 2006)

Well my reasons for leaning toward Husky is probably somewhat uneducated, I've based it mainly on expierence and observation. First I grew up running Huskies that my dad had on the farm, secondly the agency that I work for runs Stihl exclusively, and I haven't been that impressed with them (ex: the anti vibe on the stihl are a rubber bushing and on the husky steel springs), third I reguarly work 6 days a week and unable to run to the saw shop when I need a part and it's nice to be able to order on line. Lastly if I purchase a new saw and have read the documents correctly stihl has a 90 day warranty on it's pro saws but husky has a two year if it is used non comercial and non proffesional situations and not specific saws, which I'm just using it for my personal use to support my woodworking habit. I am open to being swayed though if someone can give me a good argument. I liken the Husky vs. Stihl debate to the ford/chevy debate, in the end it's up to what people prefer.


----------



## Freakingstang (May 22, 2006)

Here is a link from a thread here that the member has a 066 that he wants to sell. Might be able to get a decent saw to fit your bill.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=33189


-Steve


----------



## woodbug (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up, I'm going to pass for the moment. I got a tip from a coworker about a place about an hour from here that sells used saws that I'm going to check out this week.


----------



## woodshop (May 22, 2006)

woodbug said:


> I may look into getting a local welder to price the job for the mill. .


I don't know how much welders get down in KY, but up here in SE PA you couldn't get one to weld up a nice csm for what you pay at Harbor Freight tools. I paid $149 there for my Granberg. They don't advertise it as a Granberg (they are probably prohibited from doing that selling them that cheap), but it's the genuine Granberg Mark III mill.

Like everybody else has told you, you CAN mill with a 60cc saw, I've done it, but its slow going, and you will be frustrated with anything other than 10 inch wide soft pine. My 395XP works fine, sometimes my MS460, but I can even tell the diff between those two, the 460 bogs down a bit faster in the wide stuff. Bottom line is if you're serious about milling, you need to be serious about a big saw, which means on that budget you'll have to start used. 

I have to warn you though, once you get into this, it gets addicting. Every tree you pass that somebody is dropping in thier yard, you'll be taking a second look over your shoulder.


----------



## Freakingstang (May 22, 2006)

woodshop said:


> I don't know how much welders get down in KY, but up here in SE PA you couldn't get one to weld up a nice csm for what you pay at Harbor Freight tools. I paid $149 there for my Granberg. They don't advertise it as a Granberg (they are probably prohibited from doing that selling them that cheap), but it's the genuine Granberg Mark III mill.
> 
> Like everybody else has told you, you CAN mill with a 60cc saw, I've done it, but its slow going, and you will be frustrated with anything other than 10 inch wide soft pine. My 395XP works fine, sometimes my MS460, but I can even tell the diff between those two, the 460 bogs down a bit faster in the wide stuff. Bottom line is if you're serious about milling, you need to be serious about a big saw, which means on that budget you'll have to start used.
> 
> I have to warn you though, once you get into this, it gets addicting. Every tree you pass that somebody is dropping in thier yard, you'll be taking a second look over your shoulder.



You got a part number for the harbor freight Mill by chance? 

-Steve


----------



## woodshop (May 23, 2006)

Freakingstang said:


> You got a part number for the harbor freight Mill by chance?
> 
> -Steve



sure, Harbor Freight number is 32376-4VGA, but they want $160 for it now. Bailey's (one of our sponsors) has the 36 inch basic mill for $175. Again, the HF catalog doesn't say its a Granberg Mark III as Bailey's does. Mine I ordered couple years ago was. But for all I know, by this time they got somebody in China to make it for them cheaper and you're not getting the real deal. Just don't know. At least with Bailey's you know its a Granberg, and you'll get quick aftermarket service if it comes with a broken casting or something like that.


----------



## Finnbear (May 23, 2006)

woodshop said:


> I have to warn you though, once you get into this, it gets addicting. Every tree you pass that somebody is dropping in thier yard, you'll be taking a second look over your shoulder.



Amen brother. Went to do a storm cleannup logging job tonight which was supposed to be one nice Elm log and SOME firewood. Turned out to be 4 Elm logs, 1 big Oak log, and 2+ cords of wood PLUS another storm cleanup logging job where I got 5 nice Ash logs. Needless to say, I worked 'til dark and I'm a long way from done.
Finnbear


----------



## Freakingstang (May 23, 2006)

woodshop said:


> sure, Harbor Freight number is 32376-4VGA, but they want $160 for it now. Bailey's (one of our sponsors) has the 36 inch basic mill for $175. Again, the HF catalog doesn't say its a Granberg Mark III as Bailey's does. Mine I ordered couple years ago was. But for all I know, by this time they got somebody in China to make it for them cheaper and you're not getting the real deal. Just don't know. At least with Bailey's you know its a Granberg, and you'll get quick aftermarket service if it comes with a broken casting or something like that.




Thanks, does the baileys mill come with the bar, or is it just the mill by itself? I've seen the Granbergs on ebay with 36" bars for $199


----------



## woodshop (May 24, 2006)

Freakingstang said:


> Thanks, does the baileys mill come with the bar, or is it just the mill by itself? I've seen the Granbergs on ebay with 36" bars for $199


Usually the Granberg, wherever you buy it, is just the mill itself. It comes unassembled, package of parts and some instructions, but in 30 minutes I had it up and running. Careful when buying a "bar" from somebody on ebay, that it fits your saw, and isn't a used one thats been beat up. I got my 36 inch bar from Bailey's.


----------

